# Bratislava



## cid (Apr 9, 2013)

Some sample photos of my home town Bratislava, I hope you like them 

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Bratislava,+Slovakia&hl=en&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=39.047881,78.662109&oq=Bratislava&t=h&hnear=Bratislava,+Slovakia&z=10




Man at work by &lt;CiD&gt;, on Flickr




Bratislava streets by &lt;CiD&gt;, on Flickr




Bratislava streets by &lt;CiD&gt;, on Flickr




Morovy stlp by &lt;CiD&gt;, on Flickr




old town by &lt;CiD&gt;, on Flickr




Slovak National Uprising Bridge by &lt;CiD&gt;, on Flickr

of course I'm open to any critique or advices


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice. I will visit your town in May/June. And I will visit the castle too. Coming from Wr. Neustadt it will be a short, but interesting trip.


----------



## cid (Apr 9, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Nice. I will visit your town in May/June. And I will visit the castle too. Coming from Wr. Neustadt it will be a short, but interesting trip.



Nice to hear that! It's small but old and nice town.


----------



## Stig (Apr 9, 2013)

well, looks like the UFO is a popular subject 

so, lets play a game with it, spot a difference... a 19 story difference 

btw, really nice pictures cid 
(the graffiti isn't though :-\ )


----------



## cid (Apr 9, 2013)

Stig said:


> well, looks like the UFO is a popular subject
> 
> so, lets play a game with it, spot a difference... a 19 story difference
> 
> ...



thank you, yes UFO is very popular and very unique and funny thing is that I didn't remove the building, it's just bit different angle of view. I was drifting along Danube for a while to find it. Well I'm too lazy to remove it in post


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice pictures cid. I love the subject of the first one.


----------



## cid (Apr 10, 2013)

Click said:


> Nice pictures cid. I love the subject of the first one.



then I have one more detailed view for you 




Man at work II by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## sanj (Apr 10, 2013)

Is the first subject operating a computer mouse?


----------



## RGF (Apr 10, 2013)

I like the darken street. Very nice. THanks


----------



## Pat (Apr 10, 2013)

Just spent 20 months in Bratislava. Very nice Old Town area.


----------



## Pat (Apr 10, 2013)

Here is one of the Bratislava Castle at night. Many more shots of bratislava at www.patcallahanphotography.com


----------



## beetle (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks cid, nice to see some pics of my home town. Great photos.


----------



## cid (Apr 10, 2013)

beetle said:


> Thanks cid, nice to see some pics of my home town. Great photos.



Rado sa stalo  Mozno este nejake neskor pridam


----------



## gwflauto (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice pictures, cid! Bring back memories from a bicycle tour from Cologne to Bratislava  . I like this friendly guy from the sewage system  . I will visit Bratislava again, it's always worthwhile.


----------



## Pat (Apr 10, 2013)

Here is one from last spring. Cid you live in a cool place!


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2013)

cid said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures cid. I love the subject of the first one.
> ...



Thank you cid !  It's really appreciated.


----------



## eLroberto (Apr 10, 2013)

cid said:


> Man at work II by <CiD>, on Flickr



Hehe, I touched the head of this guy ones cause our guide tells us it brings you luck . I live near Vienna and I love Bratislava, especially the old part of the city. It’s worth a visit!


----------



## cid (Apr 10, 2013)

Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


you are welcome! 



gwflauto said:


> Nice pictures, cid! Bring back memories from a bicycle tour from Cologne to Bratislava  . I like this friendly guy from the sewage system  . I will visit Bratislava again, it's always worthwhile.



Yes trip to Bratislava is always worthwhile 

I have bought new glass last saturday (24-70 f/2.8 II : ), so now I'm drifting trough the city and testing what we can do, so here is another one




Locked up by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 10, 2013)

Noone's got any photos of the East Side of the river?


----------



## Stig (Apr 20, 2013)

I see that the man at work statue had some success, so there are some more , this one sort of shares a passion with us


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2013)

casual walk + nice sunset = some new photos
canon 60d + 24-70 II




old town by <CiD>, on Flickr




warrior of times by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2013)

I like your last one cid.


----------



## AJ (Jul 3, 2013)

cid said:


> Bratislava streets by &lt;CiD&gt;, on Flickr



This one is far better than any of the others. I suggest cropping away the bright area above the atch.


----------



## Stig (Jul 3, 2013)

cid said:


> casual walk + nice sunset = some new photos
> canon 60d + 24-70 II
> 
> 
> ...



very nice ones


----------



## alfredo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok guys, let me kindly ask for a (free!) photography lesson ;-)

The two UFO pictures are very nice, but Stig's one excels in water reflection (and light, in general). What's the trick to get that? I'd guess longer exposure, as some lights look brighter in Stig's picture (especially with a charming star of light around some of them) -- yet some shadows in the bridge are visible, which confuses me... Or different lenses? Or maybe it's just a Nikon camera? Lol! 

On cid's side, of course, there's the right perspective. So it's a tie, and maybe with your precious advice I'll be the "winner" that learns something new!


----------



## Stig (Jul 3, 2013)

alfredo said:


> Ok guys, let me kindly ask for a (free!) photography lesson ;-)
> 
> The two UFO pictures are very nice, but Stig's one excels in water reflection (and light, in general). What's the trick to get that? I'd guess longer exposure, as some lights look brighter in Stig's picture (especially with a charming star of light around some of them) -- yet some shadows in the bridge are visible, which confuses me... Or different lenses? Or maybe it's just a Nikon camera? Lol!
> 
> On cid's side, of course, there's the right perspective. So it's a tie, and maybe with your precious advice I'll be the "winner" that learns something new!



Hi and thanks...

Let me start with the easiest, it wasn’t a Nikon camera, it was the great 350D  (and I think the nifty fifty) and yes, I believe the key to that photo was a long exposure (25s) which smoothes out the water which then, I think, helps the reflections as well. As for the stars, I believe you can influence that with the aperture (the smaller the aperture, the bigger the stars, this was f22), or there are special star filters for that (you can even chose different styles of stars, but it wasn’t used here).

That said, should you want to have a go at it yourself, cid’s trick with hiding the building in perspective is great and, should I try to redo this, I would go a bit earlier in the day, so there is a bit more color in the sky (ehm, blue hour  )


----------



## alfredo (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing! Learning would be much harder without tips like this! Thank you.

I'd definitely like to give a try myself, which implies I need to organize a trip to Bratislava soon!

...and me too I found "warrior of times" breathtaking!


----------



## ScottyP (Jul 3, 2013)

Couldn't resist. The name makes me think of the movie Eurotrip.

Bratislava, Slovakia

Clearly the real place is a lot more beautiful than the clip.


----------



## Stig (Jul 3, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> Couldn't resist. The name makes me think of the movie Eurotrip.
> 
> Bratislava, Slovakia
> 
> Clearly the real place is a lot more beautiful than the clip.



ye, ye, eurotrip, there we go again : 
I'm sure everybody around loved that part of the movie 

however I can not resist either... you know, Scotty... to find it a bit amusing that "Scotty" is referencing this movie   Scotty Doesn't Know


----------



## Stig (Jul 3, 2013)

alfredo said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! Learning would be much harder without tips like this! Thank you.
> 
> I'd definitely like to give a try myself, which implies I need to organize a trip to Bratislava soon!
> 
> ...and me too I found "warrior of times" breathtaking!



 welcome


----------



## cid (Jul 4, 2013)

Stig said:


> That said, should you want to have a go at it yourself, cid’s trick with hiding the building in perspective is great and, should I try to redo this, I would go a bit earlier in the day, so there is a bit more color in the sky (ehm, blue hour  )



well, I used 100mm LIS macro exposure was about 20s as well
about blue hour - it was shot in winter after work, so I missed it 



ScottyP said:


> Couldn't resist. The name makes me think of the movie Eurotrip.
> 
> Bratislava, Slovakia
> 
> Clearly the real place is a lot more beautiful than the clip.


funny thing about Bratislava in eurotrip is, that the filming of "Bratislava" in that movie took place in Czech Republik and even there they picked the worst looking place possible


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 5, 2013)

In a few hours I will be there.
Very curious.


----------



## cid (Jul 17, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Well at least cid's two pictures are good. Bratislava is quite small and the rest just look like the typical tourist snaps.


thanks, two is always better then none 
I'm interested which two you like?


----------

